# Cargar condensador para hacer funcionar un LED



## poi46 (Jul 30, 2009)

Buenas, me gustaria saber si se puede cargar un condensador durante un instante de tiempo y luego, una vez desconectada la corriente de este, siga iluminado un led durante un instante breve de tiempo. Dispongo de 2 condensadores de 470 microfaradios y 16v, ¿Tendriasn que tener mas capacidad?

Gracias.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

Ponlos en paralelo y prueba.


----------



## julitop (Jul 30, 2009)

Si, se puede. Lo que tenes q tener en cuenta es cuantos miliamperes le estas haciendo circular al led. Te recomendaria 5 ma.  Despues con que tension cargas a los capacitores. Te comento que yo tengo una fuente regulada a 13.8v que tiene 4 capacitores de 4700 uf en paralelo, (son casi 20000 uf) y al momento de apagar la fuente me mantiene encendido el led testigo casi por 40 segundos.
los capacitores de 470uf con los que contas me parecen muuy chicos. definitivamente tienen que ser mas grandes


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

Pero para tu primera práctica te sirven, pero brillarán poco tiempo.


----------



## Padrino (Jul 30, 2009)

Un uso ornamental son, por ejemplo, las lámparas de jardín. Una versión simplificada puede ser esto:

http://www.uco.es/~i02digoe/BEAM WE...idad/no motrices/sitter-beacon-mrpock-Lee.jpg

La celda solar la puedes sacar de una calculadora vieja o de donde quieras, sólo verifica que a plena luz no te de más del voltaje máximo de tu capacitor, y de tu LED, por supuesto. En la imagen se ve que el capacitor es de no más 5.5V  y 0.047F (seguramente lo sacó de un backup de memoria de una computadora vieja).

Todo va interconectado, cuidando las polaridades.

La celda solar funciona como una fuente de corriente que va cargando el capacitor hasta que el voltaje del mismo llega al punto de conducción del LED. Entonces el led descarga al capacitor y todo comienza de nuevo. Por probarlo no pierdes nada. A plena luz puedes conseguir que el led se quede encendido un buen rato después de que lo retires de su fuente solar.

Un saludo


P.D. Casi lo olvido: El LED que usa este arreglo es un FLED, un Flashing LED o LED destellante... el voltaje de conducción de éste es mayor que el de un led normal (mucho mayor, creo que el de un FLED rojo es de 2.6V).


----------



## Goluisf (Ago 5, 2009)

Relacionado con este hilo estoy preparando una lámpara de leds que se enciendan progresivamente en unos 5 segundos. Aprovecho el diseño de este sencillo circuito para practicar con el simulador LTspice (acabo de instalarlo). 

Os dejo el circuito para que le echeís un vistazo.

El problema que veo a este simulador es que no marca dice (ó por lo menos yo no veo) si se está cometiendo algún error. Probando con valores extremos en los diferentes componentes parece que el simuilador siempre "traga".

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 5, 2009)

Goluisf dijo:
			
		

> ...El problema que veo a este simulador es que no marca dice (ó por lo menos yo no veo) si se está cometiendo algún error.


  Y.... es un simulador, no una madre.



> Probando con valores extremos en los diferentes componentes parece que el simuilador siempre "traga".


A que te referis con que "traga"?
La simulacion resultante es correcta, solamente que queda mejor presentado con escribiendo 10K, 25K,1000u  (te los acepta escritos asi) , no forzando el escalon maximo de tiempo y suavizando el arranque de los 12V  ( .TRAN 50 STARTUP UIC   y nada mas)


Te conviene colgar los leds del colector asi disminuis el tiempo muerto.


----------



## Goluisf (Ago 6, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Goluisf dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Queria decir que si, por ejemplo, le pongo a la resistencia R3 un valor bajo (120 ohmios, 82 ohmios ...) realiza la simulación y dá valores sin tener en cuenta que el transistor se estropea.



			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Y.... es un simulador, no una madre.



Hombre, no le pido que me haga la cama   , solo que me _simule_ los destrozos que pueda ocasionar por un mal cálculo ó para trabajar de forma prueba-error. Este es un circuito muy sencillo pero coincidiras conmigo en que en los más complejos no es dificil olvidarte de testear ciertos puntos que luego dan lugar a mal funcionamiento en la realidad.



			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Te conviene colgar los leds del colector asi disminuis el tiempo muerto.



Cierto, pero otro de los problemas que le veo al simulador es que trabaja de forma lineal, es decir, no tiene en cuenta lo que hay más adelante.

Un saludo y gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 6, 2009)

Goluisf dijo:
			
		

> Queria decir que si, por ejemplo, le pongo a la resistencia R3 un valor bajo (120 ohmios, 82 ohmios ...) realiza la simulación y dá valores sin tener en cuenta que el transistor se estropea.


Esta claro a que te referis, pero esta mal el ejemplo, con valores bajos de R3 el transistor queda disipando ~1W y con una corriente de colector de ~600mA --> demasiado para para un transistor de señal pero poco para uno de potencia.



> Hombre, no le pido que me haga la cama   , solo que me _simule_ los destrozos que pueda ocasionar por un mal cálculo ó para trabajar de forma prueba-error. Este es un circuito muy sencillo pero coincidiras conmigo en que en los más complejos no es dificil olvidarte de testear ciertos puntos que luego dan lugar a mal funcionamiento en la realidad.


Eso esta contemplado. Aunque no con avisos explicitos, sino que tenes que fijarte vos en la corriente que tenes en el elemento y la potencia que esta disipando.  Esto lo haces con el analisis de continua (DC op point) y despues pasando el mouse sobre el elemento o con Alt-bizq  para el analisis transitorio (te grafica la potencia instantanea, si queres valores medios u otros parametros con ctrl sobre la etiqueta del grafico)

Alertas como las que te gustaria que tenga diria que es imposible hacerlas confiables, porque cada elemento tendria que tener asociada una tabla con la zona segura de operacion mas parametros opcionales como temperatura ambiente, si tiene disipador, si hay ventilacion forzada...   No seria cuestion de pegar el componente y ya esta.
Para hilar fino con las condiciones de trabajo forzosamente la persona tiene que saber que es lo que esta haciendo y como se comportan los elementos.
Alertas 'vistosas' y automaticas solo te servirian para detectar errores groseros, pero en esos casos basta mirar que la corriente o la disipacion es una locura para darse cuenta que algo no esta bien.



> Cierto, pero otro de los problemas que le veo al simulador es que trabaja de forma lineal, es decir, no tiene en cuenta lo que hay más adelante.


    Lo que hace todo simulador es resolver por metodos aproximados un sistema de ecuaciones diferenciales. Se hace un chequeo de las condiciones basicas necesarias (como que no haya elementos 'flotantes') y se le da gas.
A partir de ahi, si hay diferencias con la realidad es porque los modelos utilizados no eran validos en esas condiciones --> la culpa no es del simulador sino de quien eligio el modelo.


----------

